# What type of snake is this?



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

It's non venomous, that all I know.
View attachment 95066



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

It looks like a Smooth Earth Snake.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh cool thanks. For so long I'd call them sunshine snakes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

That's a cute name for a snake. Why did you call them sunshine snakes?

I'm not 100% sure on the ID. I'm just going by snakes I've seen before. We do a LOT of fishing and we tend to see a LOT of snakes. LOL We use our Audubon Field Guide it ID them. That one just looks like the Smooth Earth Snakes we've seen in our travels.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I looked them up and the ID does seem to fit. Idk. It was when I was little and would catch snakes and carry them in my pocket. I caught one and named her Sunshine and then I just kept calling them all sunshine snakes. She was a great snakes, helped me with history work actually.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, that is a smooth earth snake!

I have a corn snake but the only wild snake I see is the typical garter :-(


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

My bf had a corn snake now it's lives wild at his former home. His name was Kratos.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I have only seen smaller snakes like this but different colors at our house. I am NO good at identifying snake species. We did, however see about a 4 foot long Black Snake on a tree while my mom was milking. We don't usually see that size snake because we have free range chickens. They usually gobble them up at a young age, the only snakes I've seen are not on are property, or are very, very small.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

ratsaremylife said:


> I have only seen smaller snakes like this but different colors at our house. I am NO good at identifying snake species. We did, however see about a 4 foot long Black Snake on a tree while my mom was milking. We don't usually see that size snake because we have free range chickens. They usually gobble them up at a young age, the only snakes I've seen are not on are property, or are very, very small.


Sounds like a black rat snake! Or possibly a king snake depending on where you live (although they aren't _typically_ arboreal)


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I've seen that snake, a black snake with a white stipe on its head, cotton mouths, and rattle snake. Oh! And a garden snake and red ribbon snake. Also chicken snake and I wanna say bull snake or something along those lines. It was black and ate eggs. My uncle killed it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, it was a black snake. My parents know how to tell that kind.  We have king snakes and I saw one at my friends house while I was grabbing something for her from her round pen. It was dark and all I saw was a small dark mass in front of me where I was about to step (I was bear-foot) I thought it was a toad, then it slithered to the side so I thought it was a snake. I called to my friend and she said it was nothing but I didn't move and kept calling her so she finally came with the flashlight so we could see. She saw a glimpse of it and went to get her mom. By the time her mom got out there it was almost gone. All my friend saw was a tail with white stripes on it. After some research, we found out it was a king snake.


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

I've only seen garter snakes around here and even then, not very often. I was biking once and I nearly ran over the tip of its tail but I braked quickly and there was a huge skid mark! Then my dog ran up-she was running in the woods off leash- and was literally standing right over it and didn't even notice!


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

That reminds me when me and some classmates where walking on a trail and we all literal stepped over a snake we didn't even notice till one of them pointed it out. Scared the crud out of me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

